# Got my Gas Bill



## Novaslo (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey everyone,
As a cool update, I got my gas bill yesterday and the results were good....l have a Hearthstone Sterling DV freestanding stove. My house is 2840 Sq. ft. The stove is totally heating our home. Since we have installed our stove we have stopped using our two very large furnaces. It has been in the high 20's at night or low 30's here in California. 

I couldn't be happier. Prior to the installation my wife, who works at home, was always cold. Other than when the furnaces were running, you would find yourself bundling up. With the new stove, we are able to keep our main living space a comfortable 70 and the rooms at 68. The house is always a comfortable temperature. I took Bob's advice and have just let this thing run....I keep it on low and it just churns away....silently keeping us cozy.

Between the power bill and the gas bill, we are down 60.00 per month and used 150 therms last month, down to 114 therms this month. This was also only for 1/3rd of the month because we did our installation 10 days into the billing period. So we will see an even further decrease in cost.

If you are thinking about installing one of theses stoves, go for it. Great investment and life changing to be on the couch in shorts and barefooted in the middle of winter 

All good in California


----------



## Highbeam (Feb 24, 2012)

The benefits of zone heat and not losing heat through "duct losses". Your stove may only be 80% efficient but that is delivered efficiency. The furnace may by 95% efficient but that is measured at the furnace, by the time is delivered you typically lose another 10-15%. The zone heat is something that once you experience it you will love. To have the living area very comfortable and the outside rooms and bedrooms cooler is much more efficient use of the energy. 

Other benefits are not blowing all that dust around, no noise, power outage operation, radiant heat, and view of that attractive appliance.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 24, 2012)

Glad it's working out for you, Novaslo!
Saving money is a GOOD thing.


----------

